# Acnes On The Chin



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

You know! Piranhas hitting their chins to tank, mangrowes, heaters etc. After they injured their chins, some scar or acne like tissue is becoming!

Can this injured areas be medicined?

Execuse me, my english is not well!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pretty normal from rubbing against tank glass (and other objects)... if the flesh is open you can add some salt or Melafix to your aquarium to avoid bacterial infection... "chin bumps" tend to vanish once the fish stops rubbing against objects







!


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Pretty normal from rubbing against tank glass (and other objects)... if the flesh is open you can add some salt or Melafix to your aquarium to avoid bacterial infection... "chin bumps" tend to vanish once the fish stops rubbing against objects
> 
> 
> 
> ...












How can we cure this acne like bumps?

Can we use ectopur, or ektozon* Or cut this bump with nail scissor?


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

It is called a chimple. It is caused by your piranha running into the sides of your tank. It will eventually go away as, as long as it stops doing it. Trying adding some plants right near the sides of the tank.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Disease, Parasite and injury Forum

Harry


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Good advice. From personal experinece a few of my piranhas used to have this condition. It stopped as soon as i planted some 'heavy dutey' tall plants around the sides, especialy in the corners... also add some salt and that cut bump should heal just fine. Not to mention that a few extra plants would add to the visual appeal of your tank.

Very Nice


----------



## dmopar74 (Oct 7, 2006)

well that answers my question, i have a 5" red that i call Leno bcause of his huge chin! i figured it was from bumping into the tank.


----------

